# comfort of amtrak beds (mattress)in sleepers



## 3rdcook (Dec 2, 2009)

I find the comfort level on the both the bedroom and roomettes mattress to be in great need of improvement . It is barely adequate . Which is not saying much for the extra cost a person pays for the room upgrade . I do realize the need to conserve space so they can fit in the bunks . But there are lots of new types of pads that use self inflation that might improve the situation . I know if Marriott or Carnival was running this service they would have figured out a way to enhance your comfort .

Am I alone in my opinion on this subject ?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 2, 2009)

3rdcook said:


> I find the comfort level on the both the bedroom and roomettes mattress to be in great need of improvement . It is barely adequate . Which is not saying much for the extra cost a person pays for the room upgrade . I do realize the need to conserve space so they can fit in the bunks . But there are lots of new types of pads that use self inflation that might improve the situation . I know if Marriott or Carnival was running this service they would have figured out a way to enhance your comfort .
> Am I alone in my opinion on this subject ?


Excellent point! They are very thin, basically a piece of foam rubber! When I travel by myself I usually take both mattresses and utilize them on the bottom bunk (Im tak=lking Superliner roomettes, the couch in Bedrooms is a little more comfortable seems like)and it seems to help! Personally I think the pillows could be improved also, I carry a fold up travel pillow that I use and it helps alot especially if you want to read once you're in bed! The blankets could also be a little thicker and fluffier, often the SCAs dont have extras on a full sleeper!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 2, 2009)

I have always gotten great sleep in sleepers... sometimes better sleep than I get at home. I find the motion of the train to overcome any comfort issues with the pads. In fact, I like the firmness of the pad. It lets me get up and out real easy.


----------



## sunchaser (Dec 2, 2009)

3rdcook said:


> I find the comfort level on the both the bedroom and roomettes mattress to be in great need of improvement . It is barely adequate . Which is not saying much for the extra cost a person pays for the room upgrade . I do realize the need to conserve space so they can fit in the bunks . But there are lots of new types of pads that use self inflation that might improve the situation . I know if Marriott or Carnival was running this service they would have figured out a way to enhance your comfort .
> Am I alone in my opinion on this subject ?



The mattresses/pads IMHO, could be improved. An easy way would be to replace the current pads with 'memory foam toppers'. But there are two issues with that, one is size. The beds in roomettes/bedrooms are an odd size, so I'm assuming they would have to have them specially sized. Second would be the added cost. I'm guessing about $50 per mattress. It would be alot of mattresses! I would love to see them added, but since Amtrak operates with bare minimum of $, it is unlikely that would be added in, unless they decide to do it during refurbishment.

Hubby, who has back issues has slept well up top in the Superliner bedroom & roomette. I slept ok on the bottom one, but it could be just a little softer. Better bedding would be nice, too.

Edited for spelling/another comment.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 2, 2009)

I find the Amtrak bunks to be quite comfortable, but then again I prefer a "hard deck" to sleep on.


----------



## BuzzKillington (Dec 2, 2009)

I think they do a good job with what they have to work with... though, you're right, they arent the most comfortable beds around. The shaking of the train on CSX track actually had me dreaming i was in a constant earthquake.


----------



## AAARGH! (Dec 2, 2009)

On the lower bunks, the folded down seats add extra cushioning, almost like a box spring, where the upper bunks are just the matress pad. I find the bottom bunks to be comfortable, but not the top. I always bring my own extra pillow.


----------



## Montanan (Dec 2, 2009)

I actually think the comfort is pretty good ... though definitely not on a par with the beds that were found in pre-Amtrak era sleeping cars. Though maybe I have a faulty memory that's making me nostalgic, it seems like the older cars had thicker mattresses, and a spring-type setup underneath, instead of just a hard base.


----------



## CHANGEATJAMAICA (Dec 2, 2009)

I have NO problem with comfort/sleeping when traveling alone in a Viewliner Roomette or with the bride in Bedroom. In both cases I opt for the upper and usually in the Roomette I wind up with two mattresses. The only comfort problem I have is on the Superliner. The clearance between the top bunk and the ceiling is TOO close.

Best regards,

Rodger


----------



## Rob_C (Dec 2, 2009)

Do they ever have extra pillows available for the sleeping car passengers?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 2, 2009)

Rob_C said:


> Do they ever have extra pillows available for the sleeping car passengers?


Not if the sleeper is sold out. On the CZ a passenger snagged a pillow out of an empty roomette, when that group boarded the SCA made an announcement to the car that he needed the pillow back.


----------



## AAARGH! (Dec 2, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Rob_C said:
> 
> 
> > Do they ever have extra pillows available for the sleeping car passengers?
> ...


Ewwwwwwww.


----------



## BuzzKillington (Dec 2, 2009)

I was just on the LSL and they offered me extra pillows for the trip without me asking. I took two. The train seemed to be pretty crowded.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 2, 2009)

I do not sleep very well on the train, but I think it is more the movement of the train then the matress itself. I do sleep better in a bedroom, perpendicular to the tracks than a roomette where you sleep parallel. For some reason I also sleep better on Superliner equipment than single-level Viewliners. While I might be dating myself somewhat, I always felt the most comfortable sleeping accomodations were in the old Slumbercoaches.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 2, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Rob_C said:
> 
> 
> > Do they ever have extra pillows available for the sleeping car passengers?
> ...


Nope, it depends on the attendant and what happened in the yard. I've been on sold out sleepers and gotten an extra pillow offered to me.


----------



## D T Nelson (Dec 2, 2009)

I find the beds to be quite comfortable.


----------



## rail_rider (Dec 2, 2009)

I find it hard to sleep on trains whether I'm in coach or a sleeper. I'll often take coach for the first night then switch over to a sleeper on the subsequent nights. After that first night in coach I can sleep anywhere. Plus it makes the extra cash for the sleeper seem well worth it. Like Alan I've been on sold out sleepers where I've been offered extra pillows. Never thought about the lower bunk being more padded but I see where that could make a difference.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 2, 2009)

I generally have no trouble sleeping on Amtrak, without regard to which bunk I'm in. If I do wake up during the night, it's usually because the train has stopped moving; not because of track conditions.

I find the mattress adequate and have no real complaints. That said, if I'm sleeping up top (always in a Viewliner and generally even in a Superliner) and riding solo, I usually just spread the lower mattress out over the upper one for a slightly more cushy bed.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2009)

I actually take a couple of beach balls from the dollar store. When these are partially inflated they make a quite comfortable head board for the pillow provided and one from home to sit up and read or look out the window. I also add the upper bunk mattress to the bottom one. It's pretty comfortable for watching movies also. That is all.


----------



## TVRM610 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm pretty much in the middle on this one, while I'm sure there could be better mattresses in the cars I do not find anything particularly wrong with the beds and usually sleep just fine. On the viewliners I find the top bunk to be slightly more comfortable... the creases in the seats below the bottom bunk can be felt sometimes through the thin mattress.. where the top bunk sits flat on the bunk itself I guess. I always ride in the lower berth on superliners cause of the window issue.


----------



## jmbgeg (Dec 2, 2009)

AlanB said:


> I generally have no trouble sleeping on Amtrak, without regard to which bunk I'm in. If I do wake up during the night, it's usually because the train has stopped moving; not because of track conditions.
> I find the mattress adequate and have no real complaints. That said, if I'm sleeping up top (always in a Viewliner and generally even in a Superliner) and riding solo, I usually just spread the lower mattress out over the upper one for a slightly more cushy bed.


Great idea on using one of the mattresses for the second bed if you are traveling solo. Do the SCA's have any problem with that? That would give you an extra blanket too.

Frankly I find the mattresses a little hard, but once I get to sleep I stay asleep like you except when the train stops and then sometimes I awaken.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 2, 2009)

what you could do is bring along a small inflatable bed if your in sleeper. im sure they come in different sizes and they come with a carrying bag.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 2, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > I find the mattress adequate and have no real complaints. That said, if I'm sleeping up top (always in a Viewliner and generally even in a Superliner) and riding solo, I usually just spread the lower mattress out over the upper one for a slightly more cushy bed.
> ...


Generally most don't, because if I do tell them that I want to sleep up top, that leaves them with the issue of what to do/where to store the setup for the lower bunk. There aren't many places to store the extra bedding, so this solves that problem.

However note that I said "if I do tell them", as most often I just make up the bed myself and never call for the attendant to do it.

And while I could indeed have a second blanket, I've never taken the blanket off the second bed setup as doing so ruins the setup for the attendant. Now they have to make up two beds, instead of one, even though I didn't actually use that setup.


----------



## jmbgeg (Dec 2, 2009)

AlanB said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


I almost always get deluxe rooms (or family rooms) when they are available. Since the lower beds are bigger I use them. I would gladly pay a sleeping car attendent a larger tip than normal to move the top mattress to the lower level if the double mattress makes it materially more comfortable. I have never been proficient at lowering and raising the upper bed. :unsure:


----------



## AlanB (Dec 2, 2009)

The upper bed is the easy one, especially in a Viewliner. Just grab the handle on the bottom of the bed and twist it and then lower. It's a bit tougher in the Superliner, especially for the Bedroom and the Family room where the long beds have an extra support bar in some cars.

Putting down the seats is a lot more work IMHO.


----------



## gswager (Dec 2, 2009)

I usually sleep pretty well except on one occasion- somehow I didn't slept too good on lower bunk. I woke up with a stiff back. Found out that one of the reclining chairs is not fully flat in a night mode. Usually the upper bunk is flat and smooth.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2009)

Works great in a Superliner Roomette. you can almost lay down and look out the window.

http://www.amazon.com/Color-Splash-Lounges...0117&sr=8-1


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 3, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Works great in a Superliner Roomette. you can almost lay down and look out the window.
> http://www.amazon.com/Color-Splash-Lounges...0117&sr=8-1


You mean a Viewliner?


----------



## Konrad (Dec 3, 2009)

Pastor Dave said:


> I do not sleep very well on the train, but I think it is more the movement of the train then the matress itself. I do sleep better in a bedroom, perpendicular to the tracks than a roomette where you sleep parallel. For some reason I also sleep better on Superliner equipment than single-level Viewliners. While I might be dating myself somewhat, I always felt the most comfortable sleeping accomodations were in the old Slumbercoaches.


You sleep perpendicular to the tracks? :unsure:

Might as well prop in the vestibule.

Try latitudinal and longitudinal next time, or parallel and transverse - might not make my eyes pop.


----------



## deimos (Dec 3, 2009)

I haven't experienced any problems with the roomette mattresses on either lower or upper bunks.

One thought to consider is bringing a self inflating sleeping pad similar to the ones hikers use when camping. These pads can be rolled up into a fairly compact form that makes it fairly easy to pack into a bag or attach to a back pack. ThermaRest is a very popular brand name for these pads.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Dec 3, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I have always gotten great sleep in sleepers... sometimes better sleep than I get at home. I find the motion of the train to overcome any comfort issues with the pads. In fact, I like the firmness of the pad. It lets me get up and out real easy.


I agree. I took SSL #1 from NOL-LAX in June and never slept better. I had a roomette and felt the foam on top of the seat cushions was all I needed. I am doing SSL #2 LAX-NOL in January in a real bedroom. We will see how it goes.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 3, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Rob_C said:
> ...


Yikes. Someone used the pillow you're using just before you got it, too. Swap out the pillowcase, spray a bit of lysol, and ready for the next guy. I don't think they take all the pillows off the train and dry clean them after every trip...

I can never sleep on a train because I'm just too excited. I do try, and I succeed in small spurts. I like to sleep on the top bunk and keep the lower bunk set up for seating so that my ADHD brain can bounce between both at will...


----------



## rrdude (Dec 3, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> what you could do is bring along a small inflatable bed if your in sleeper. im sure they come in different sizes and they come with a carrying bag.


Yeah! Why not inflate it and sleep in the lounge!  "Slumbercoach" takes on a new meaning........


----------



## rrdude (Dec 3, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Works great in a Superliner Roomette. you can almost lay down and look out the window.
> http://www.amazon.com/Color-Splash-Lounges...0117&sr=8-1


I would PAY to see this. Thanks for the great Belly-Laugh! (Rainbow colors too.......Think I'll bring my own Coleman stove next time.........)


----------



## dlagrua (Dec 3, 2009)

I find the beds decent but certainly not quite like home. I usually am able to sleep about 50% of the time but most of our overnight trips have been on the AutoTrain which moves along at a fast pace and gives a pretty rocky ride.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 3, 2009)

dlagrua said:


> I find the beds decent but certainly not quite like home. I usually am able to sleep about 50% of the time but most of our overnight trips have been on the AutoTrain which moves along at a fast pace and gives a pretty rocky ride.


To state the obvious... they aren't home.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 3, 2009)

Considering I am enjoying a train ride whilst using the bed seems to automatically add to the comfort level


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 3, 2009)

VentureForth said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...



I don't know the whole story just heard the announcement. It was only 6 or so hours into the trip so it wouldn't have been that used I suppose.


----------



## rosemary (Dec 3, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Rob_C said:
> 
> 
> > Do they ever have extra pillows available for the sleeping car passengers?
> ...


we took the LSL outof chicago in september, i asked for an extra pillow, no probs, the train was full but extra bedding is availiable the conductor told me, maybe i just smiled sweetly


----------



## Guest_hytec_* (Dec 3, 2009)

I used the Viewliner upper bunk when I rode the Crescent for many years on business and found it good for sleeping, though woke many times to look out the window when stopped. However, this last trip my wife and I were in the H (handicapped) bedroom and it was not good. First, H is over the truck which gave a very jerky ride. Second, I had to rig two pillows on the outside of the lower berth so my wife would not roll out onto the floor due to the slant of the seat cushions. Aside from that, I (a party of one) thought it was a fun trip....my wife will NOT accompany me on my trip to LAX on the Sunset next May.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2009)

> I would PAY to see this. Thanks for the great Belly-Laugh! (Rainbow colors too.......Think I'll bring my own Coleman stove next time.........)



All you have to PAY is $11.99. But, it's hard to see the rainbow colors because you put the inflatable under both the bottom and top mattress for a nice three layer comfort factor.


----------



## sunchaser (Dec 3, 2009)

rrdude said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Works great in a Superliner Roomette. you can almost lay down and look out the window.
> ...


What- no rubber duckies & a drink with an umbrella?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

I personally have no problems with the "mattress" they give you. Sleeping pad is a more appropriate name than mattress though. I do a lot of backpacking though so I am not picky. Even though I can sleep like a baby pretty much anywhere I can see the lack of value that other people will see in the current setup. I mean the bedding is just above that of a hostel. The bigger issue than the sleeping pad is the pillows and blanket. The blankets are not warm at all and the pillow barely has any loft in it. Amtrak wants to call the sleeping car First Class, but the bedding is nowhere near that.


----------



## nferr (Dec 3, 2009)

I find the pads very comfortable. But then I like a real firm mattress. I sleep fine on the trains but I always use earplugs to keep the noise down.


----------



## Phila 30th St (Dec 4, 2009)

I like a firm mattress myself so I find them to be adequate. Both times I've taken sleepers once I got used to the motion of the train I slept quite well.


----------

